# Musical Chairs est arrivée jusqu'à 1000 posts!



## Flaminius

*M*I*L*L*E**F*E*L*I*C*I*T*A*T*I*O*N*S, Musical Chairs*​ 
Merci pour votre contribution sympa. Ne t'arrête pas en si bonne musique.


----------



## dn88

My congrats to you, Musical Chairs, on your first postiversary!  And many thanks for your help in the English Only Forum.

Best wishes,

dn88


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

Oui, les contributions en musique sont toujours bienvenues. Mais attention à ne pas être la dernière à s'asseoir!


----------



## Musical Chairs

Thanks! Ha, I didn't know they had "postiversaries" here. Are people congratulated every 1000 posts?

J'aime beaucoup cette photo! Est-ce qu'on joue des chaises musiques (?) en France?


----------



## nichec

Oh, congratulations!!!!!
Deja 1000? Oh la la, c'est pas possible ca


Edit: Everyone is congratulated when someone remembers to open a thread for them here, except some people who don't want to be congratulated, including most of the Mods (because they are going at such a speed that we don't know what to say anymore in their threads!) I think there's a list somewhere, but I don't know where, hehehehe........


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

nichec said:


> Edit: Everyone is congratulated when someone remembers to open a thread for them here, except some people who don't want to be congratulated, including most of the Mods (because they are going at such a speed that we don't know what to say anymore in their threads!) *I think there's a list somewhere, but I don't know where*, hehehehe........


It's in the sticky at top of this forum. 

Now, what was I going to say? Oh, right: Congrats, Musical Chairs! It is always lovely to find your kind and candid posts everywhere, especially in the Cultural Forum. Please, don't you dare to deprive us of them! 

May this be the first of many thousands of joyful posts!

Hugs and kisses,
VS.


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

Musical Chairs said:


> Est-ce qu'on joue des chaises musi*cales* (?) en France?


----------



## geve

Joyeux postiversaire, Musical Chair, et bon voyage.


----------



## zaby

Joyeux postiversaire Musical Chairs !

Comme on commence à être nombreux à ta fête, j'ai rapporté des chaises pour qu'on puisse jouer


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Déjà 1000, MC ? Congrats! 
Je crois que tu as besoin de ce genre de chaise maintenant...


----------



## Trisia

Yeap, I happily subscribe!

Musical Chairs, you're a valuable asset to the EnglishOnly Forum, keep up the good work !


----------

